# Bulletproof usb dac for linux...



## johnspack (Jan 27, 2018)

As the title states...  I need a bulletproof,  working usb dac for linux.  I know many work,  but need 192khz 24bit,  with working drivers under ubuntu.
I'm ready to fully switch to linux now,  but it doesn't like my Z card,  so I have to host my linux install in vmware.  Need something affordable.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2018)

I know Schiit Modi 2 would work but mine died barely more than a year after I got it.

Basically anything that can operate off of the USB Audio Class 2 (Modi 2 is one of them) driver will work.

Have you tried the onboard?  It'll probably work.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's a list of DACs supported on Linux. It's not all of the supported devices and it's a little outdated, but with a mighty power of google at least it will give you an idea of what chipsets work, so you can look for similar products.
https://www.ap-linux.com/documentation/supported-dacs/

Also, most of the Android-compatible USB DACs should work natively.

Here's one of the cheapest DACs within your spec:
https://www.amazon.com/192Khz-Coaxial-Optical-Headphone-MUSE-MiniUSBDAC-Black/dp/B00BMKPQTW


----------



## johnspack (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah,  was looking at the xonar u7 mkii,  that's already about 150can delivered...  but I just upped my credit card limit,  so I may look at spending a bit more....  I really do like my music.
But must work under linux,  I don't want to run windows anymore.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 8, 2018)

Like I said, look for anything that uses USB Audio Class driver.  Class 2 is supported natively by Linux and Mac OS X.  Windows generally supports Class 1 but I believe FCU, CU, or AU added Class 2 support to Windows 10.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 8, 2018)

Managed to snag the xonar u7 mkii for about 130can delivered from ug newegg...  guess that will do for now.  Just no where cheap to buy stuff now that ncix Canada is gone...


----------



## johnspack (Feb 9, 2018)

Guess I don't hate Newegg.ca as much now..  2nd order that came fast.  I'm in the middle of dam nowhere,  and the u7 showed up today,  just 2 days after I ordered it.
Also paid 130 delivered,  tigerdirect wanted 170 and with ground.  Under windows this thing blows my sbz out of the water for music,  and I'm getting ready
to switch my main install over to linux,  so guess I'll see how well it does under raw linux next!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2018)

If you didn't have to install any drivers to make it work in Windows, it'll work great in Linux too.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2018)

That's not true,  linux natively supports usb class 2 audio.  I don't need to install any drivers for linux.  I did for win7,  and this dac friggin rocks for music so far.
Tomorrow I do a raw linux install with this dac and I'm going to test the sh*t out of it.... and no,  with the switch set to usb 2,  win7 did not recognize it.  Drivers did work though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 10, 2018)

Class 1 only supports up to 96 kHz, Class 2 supports 192 kHz.  My Modi 2 had a switch to toggle between the two so it would work natively with Class 1 and Class 2.  Schiit provided a driver to bump Windows up to Class 2 spec.  Use case:
Windows 7 without driver: Class 1
Windows 7 with driver: Class 2
Mac OS X: Class 2
Linux: Class 2

Sounds like it has a switch to do effectively the same thing so you should be good to go.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes,  my mkii has a switch too.  With driver 192k bingo!

Time to test this biotch...  went and picked up a Onkyo amp for a few hundred...  it was a refurb too,  so  normally many hundreds...  this should be fun!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 23, 2018)

Finalized this.  Had low volume issues,  installed pavucontrol, and maxed out the slider.  Also had to tweak the daemon.conf file in pulse.  Now just as good of sound as in windows,  I can officially dump my windows install.  Finally!


----------

